# Blower Doesn;t Work - But Does!!



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.....

That's because Ford, in their Infinite Wisdom, runs the Power to the appliance,+ controls the said appliance by regulating the Ground......

When you start looking at it Assbackwards,.......... It makes Perfect Sense........


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Use a 12 volt test light (not a DVOM) between the terminals at the blower motor and the hot lead to a body ground. Take care not to spread the female ends. 

Was this car in an accident? Check for pinched, nicked and corroded wires. With stranded and corroded wires it is possible for you to read voltage with a DVOM but will not operate a load (blower motor/test light) because you are not getting enough current.


----------



## skinnyj41004 (Mar 18, 2007)

There is a resistor behind the glovebox on the blower housing. If you go to the dealer to get the part, which costs about $20, they should be able to print out a diagram of where the part is. I would almost bet you dinner that the blower will run on high the way it is now.


----------

